# como quitar el apagado de la pantalla en la terminal (listo)

## nico_ibiza

Se puede quitar el apagado de la pantalla mientras se esta instalado 

Como se puede instalar el salvantallas que viene con el cd de instalacion que se ve la pantalla de fondo (muy util mientras compila)Last edited by nico_ibiza on Thu Jun 30, 2005 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## polle

para evitar el apagodo de pantalla, hace primero eso como root:

setterm -blank 0

----------

## kamikaze04

Muy bueno, no lo conocia.

Muxas gracias

----------

## Stolz

Sobre la otra cuestion, no es un salvapantallas, sino el fondo del FrameBuffer. Tienes un post fijo en este mismo foro explicando como instalarlo.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-231722.html

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## nico_ibiza

gracias

----------

